# Flourex Bulbs



## Opencountry (Feb 19, 2007)

321....


----------



## Brouli (Feb 19, 2007)

that some crappy bulb you got  i got 42 watt fluorex and i got 4300 lumes from homedepo good luck bro    check  CQ CFL's 101 and look what i wrote about fluorex's


----------



## HGB (Feb 19, 2007)

I have one of those and they do great  

have you seen there big ones yet?    200 watt beast they are  


grow on


----------



## Nelson Mutz (Feb 20, 2007)

OC...you can purchase the same bulb at Lowe's for $9.98 plus tax. Not the best bulb I ever used, but it worked. IMHO, CFL's are better.

Nelson


----------



## Nelson Mutz (Feb 20, 2007)

Opencountry said:
			
		

> Well I have a 65w cfl that is crap compared to the flourex bulb. I would definetly like to find a 200w a CFL at Lowes,Home Depot or Menards for Under $30 if possible.


 
Hey man...I didn't say the Flourex bulb was bad; I just told you where to get the same bulb as you were going to mail order, and save yourself $7.00 plus the shipping charge.  For veg growth, it [Flourex] is just fine.  I use many kind of lights, and have found CFL's to be better in my application.  Just trying to save you some cash...

Nelson


----------



## noodles (Feb 20, 2007)

Hey

Yeah I have a similar bulb.  Found a 85 watt cfl on Ebay.  There are all sorts of grow lights on there.  I like using these bulbs the plants are looking great.

Later


----------



## noodles (Feb 20, 2007)

My bulb with shipping oddly was 16 dollars too. Wierd whats going on here, lol 

Later


----------



## noodles (Feb 20, 2007)

I think 25 with shipping is still a fai price for an 85 watt bulb. The cheapest Ive seen one go for was $35.


----------

